# MK4 TDI owners and Tuners???



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

Im thinking of getting a TDI for my next daily








I just want to see what kind of mods you guys have and how those mods have affected your hp, torque and MPG.
I live in Long Island NY are there any shops out here that specialize in the TDI engines
THanks


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: MK4 TDI owners and Tuners??? (u01rwr)*


----------



## one1dub (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: MK4 TDI owners and Tuners??? (u01rwr)*

Hey i just purchased a 2003 jetta tdi. I can't believe it took so long for me to own this car.. I love it!! Modwise.. So far performance wise i have done a mufflerectomy(straight piped), tune box(equivilant to chip, just external..). The mufflerectomy made a very small gain, but it was worth it _just _for the awsome sound and "bov" effect i get out of it!! The tuner box on the otherhand, made a HUGE and very noticable difference and it only cost me $200 !!! Just make sure it had a recent timing belt/waterpump service, or else you're prolly looking at $550-$1000ish to get that done(very important). Other than that, just get it inspected by a trusted mechanic and you should be good to go!
If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.
Regards,
Al.
Ps: I'm very new to this forum.
PPs: And i LOVE it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: MK4 TDI owners and Tuners??? (u01rwr)*

head over to the TDICLUB.com and start reading the TDIFAQ section 
Here is the Performance section link
http://www.tdiclub.com/TDIFAQ/TDiFAQ-6.html
In the last couple years there has been a surge of mods for the TDI. Esp if you have a MK4. 
So Also surf the TDI Power enhancement Forum too
http://forums.tdiclub.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13


_Modified by Bullitt_TDI at 7:30 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: MK4 TDI owners and Tuners??? (Bullitt_TDI)*

Take a look here also:
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/


----------



## ny1999.5tdi (Aug 14, 2008)

with that tuner box what kinda gain did you get? did you lose mpg?


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (ny1999.5tdi)*

The great thing about TDI's is the fact that you can do all kinds of mods and still get great mpg's. I've got a larger hybrid turbo on mine among other things and as long as I don't constantly use the extra power I still can get 40+ mpg and over 600 miles per tank. The thing to keep in mind is the factory clutch won't hold much more than a chip and/or injectors. When I put my larger nozzles on my factory clutch couldn't hold the power. Since the rest of my mods I've had to upgrade again. Just something to keep in mind. Good luck with it!!


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (ny1999.5tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny1999.5tdi* »_with that tuner box what kinda gain did you get? did you lose mpg?

First thing you'll want to do to your 99.5 is a set of nozzles.
Then a chip (Most people aren't fans of tuning boxes, for good reason)


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

A tuning box is *not* equivalent to a chip. All a tuning box does is add more fuel. More fuel means smoke, smoke means unburnt fuel, unburnt fuel means higher EGTs, higher EGTs will kill your turbo. Smoke also means more soot, which will clog up the intake and make the VNT vanes start sticking.
A good chip tune--from someone like Kerma or RocketChip--takes into account readings from various sensors: MAP, MAF, IAT, engine load, throttle possition, etc.
I had Sprint 520s and a Rocketchip stage II tune. Before even plugging his computer into my car, Jeff checked the VNT actuator (and found it to be sticking) and made me replace it before he would do the tune. He also asked about things like when & who did the last timing belt, when the intake was last cleaned, what nozzles I had, original turbo, etc. After flashing the ECU, he had me take a test drive with a laptop to get some data logs in VagCom. He then modified the tune to eliminate boost spiking and adjusted the injection quantity.


----------



## Fire32NJetta (Feb 18, 2004)

Get a TDI and never look back. Its the best decision you will ever make. Im so glad i got mine. I have a 2003 Jetta TDI.
Mods wont hurt your MPG too much as long as you dont always put the pedal to the floor. I have Bosio PP520 injectors and a Rocketchip Stage 3 tune ( good for 18 PSI). Those two alone warrant a new clutch because the stock one will slip. I highly recommend Rocketchip and like Otto said Jeff does an amazing job and each tune is custom.
Exhaust work only gains lower exhaust temps and better spool from the turbo but sounds damn good. I went for a turbo-back 2.5" setup.
Like some others said though, the first thing you should be doing before mod's is getting any maintenance done. Get that TB checked and make sure your good to go.


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Fire32NJetta)*

I appreciate the feedback








I've been thinking about getting a TDI for some time now but was unsure. 
I might have to start commuting about 70 Miles a day for work and my daily (MK3 jetta GT) is starting to fall apart so I guess i got to start looking 
Thanks again and keep them comming


----------



## 4XTaco (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

I DD my TDI around a 100 miles a day, with a Rocketchip tune and some other mods and still get 43 mpg out of it.


----------



## one1dub (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*

Actually the module i got does not just add fuel...
*Diesel Power Module for 1999-2003 TDI (10 PIN VERSION)
Increases power output by 30%+. Designed in Germany, the Diesel Power Module delivers a huge
increase in power with smooth throttle response. Power output is easily adjusted by turning a dial.
Unlike other modules, boost is not increased, power is delivered through efficient mapping of fuel
delivery and timing. You may also see a 5% increase in fuel mileage due to increased low end torque.
The modules are completely removable, so warranty concerns with your local VW dealer are not
a issue. Supplied with installation instructions and backed by a 3 year unconditional warranty. 
Check your pin configuration for 8 or 10 pin
(DP VW Digi Z 10 Pin)*
http://concept1.ca/ENG%20TDI%2...3.htm


----------



## ny1999.5tdi (Aug 14, 2008)

cool,i'm inspired !! I love both my cars,but the GLI uses so much damn fuel.It always needs gas!! I feel like selling it and keep hookin up my TDI.It's convenient having 2 cars but 2 much $ supporting my mod list for both.lol


----------



## one1dub (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: (ny1999.5tdi)*

Haha, yeah it could get ugly lol. Diesel power FTW tho..


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (one1dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one1dub* »_Actually the module i got does not just add fuel...
*Diesel Power Module for 1999-2003 TDI (10 PIN VERSION)
Increases power output by 30%+. Designed in Germany, the Diesel Power Module delivers a huge
increase in power with smooth throttle response. Power output is easily adjusted by turning a dial.
Unlike other modules, boost is not increased, power is delivered through efficient mapping of fuel
delivery and timing. You may also see a 5% increase in fuel mileage due to increased low end torque.
The modules are completely removable, so warranty concerns with your local VW dealer are not
a issue. Supplied with installation instructions and backed by a 3 year unconditional warranty. 
Check your pin configuration for 8 or 10 pin
(DP VW Digi Z 10 Pin)*


Without adding any boost to compensate it's a moot point.
Add the TPC box, then you'll be doing what a chip does.
Dumping in more fuel without increasing boost seems like a waste.


----------



## one1dub (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: (MXTHOR3)*

*^^^*
Agreed! Next on my list... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meanwhile i'm having fun taking out my intake manifold








Gotta go...









_Modified by one1dub at 10:16 PM 6-11-2009_


_Modified by one1dub at 10:17 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd be curious to know what's inside the black box...variable resistor?
More fuel with no increase in boost sounds a lot like it's just dumping in more fuel.


----------



## one1dub (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*

^^ i honestly wouldn't know.. I just bought this off a friend that sold his tdi. Maybe someone with knowlege could chime in?


----------

